# Topics > Arts > Music >  Z-Machines robot band, Zima, Japan

## Airicist

Website of owner - zima.jp

youtube.com/Zmachines2013

Zima is a clear, lightly carbonated, alcoholic beverage on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Z-Machines robot band at Maker Faire Tokyo

 Published on Nov 6, 2013




> Z-Machines robot band at Maker Faire Tokyo.


"Z-Machines: the robot band that headlined Maker Faire Tokyo (video)"

by Mat Smith
March 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Z-MACHINES played by DJ TASAKA -a robot band project by ZIMA

Published on Jun 10, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Battle of the Robot Music Bands: Z Machines vs Compressorhead

Published on Feb 14, 2014




> In 2013, the Japanese robot band Z-Machines and the German Compressorhead robot band began performing in front of live audiences. This video shows clips of Compressorhead and Z-Machines playing music.

----------

